#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  List of Colleges participating JEE-Advanced 2016

## amos.0119

The following are the list of colleges which will be participating at JEE-Advanced 2016

Institute Name
Place
Abbreviation

Indian Institute of Technology (Banaras Hindu University)
Varanasi
IIT (BHU)

Indian Institute of Technology Bhilai
Bhilai
IITBhilai

Indian Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar
Bhubaneswar
IITBBS

Indian Institute of Technology Bombay
Mumbai
IITB

Indian Institute of Technology Delhi
New Delhi
IITD

Indian Institute of Technology Dharwad
Dharwad
IITDharwad

Indian Institute of Technology Gandhinagar
Gandhinagar
IITGN

Indian Institute of Technology Goa
Goa
IITGoa

Indian Institute of Technology Guwahati
Guwahati
IITG

Indian Institute of Technology Hyderabad
Hyderabad
IITH

Indian Institute of Technology Indore
Indore
IITI

Indian Institute of Technology Jammu
Jammu
IITJammu

Indian Institute of Technology Jodhpur
Jodhpur
IITJ

Indian Institute of Technology Kanpur
Kanpur
IITK

Indian Institute of Technology Kharagpur
Kharagpur
IITKgp

Indian Institute of Technology Madras
Chennai
IITM

Indian Institute of Technology Mandi
Mandi
IITMandi

Indian Institute of Technology Palakkad
Palakkad
IITPKD

Indian Institute of Technology Patna
Patna
IITP

Indian Institute of Technology Roorkee
Roorkee
IITR

Indian Institute of Technology Ropar
Ropar
IITRPR

Indian Institute of Technology Tirupati
Tirupati
IITTP








  Similar Threads: UTU Ph. D. Admission-2016 Qualified Candidates List List of Participating Self-Financed Technical Institute  (SFTIS) 2016 CSAB 2016 IIT Guwahati JEE Advance Rank List - 2016 List of all self Finance institutions participating in JEE-Mains 2014: List of Top Colleges in Australia - List of top ranked colleges in australia

----------

